# ForeTravel Owners Manual (1979)



## Poppa (Sep 6, 2004)

My wife and I purchased a 1979 Foretravel SBI with  440 Dodge engine. Inside is beautiful, but everyone and his brothers uncle has messed with the electrical system and did their thing (Its a mess trying to figure what works what, etc.). Does anyone know where we can beg, borrow or steal (Oh! That's not a good word) an owners or service manual. We are going to do our best to restore it to its original splendor. Thanks in advance,
Poppa
Violet, Louisiana


----------



## Ed H. (Sep 6, 2004)

ForeTravel Owners Manual (1979)

I think Foretravel is still in business, so why not check with them? Most manufacturers are gratified to find that someone thinks an older example of their product is still worth putting some effort into and will assist you as much as they can.


----------



## Poppa (Sep 9, 2004)

ForeTravel Owners Manual (1979)

I have contacted the Foretravel Company but the said all they had was a generic manual that probably wouldn't be much help. They were nice enough to tell me not to waste the$45 that the book they have cost.


----------

